# Ideas for "Piping"



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

So, I plan to retolex this big old speaker cab, and would like to do it with two colours of tolex. (I have the grill cloth off in the photo)








This means that I need some thin round vinyl piping with no flat part on it to glue in the route where the two tolexes meet. *I found out this stuff is called CABINET STING or BEADING.* To order actual amp piping is like $2 per foot (huge rip-off). IN the past we made our own piping with marine vinyl and some cord, but that was the thicker stuff with the flat edge (you can see it in the head).
I'd like something gold or white (to match the JCM head piping I made).
My best idea yet is to buy several mice for mac computers and cut off the cables. That should cost about the same as amp piping. Another thought is to just buy some teflon coated wire.
You'd think there would be a cheaper/ more appropriate option...


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Steamco carries it for $1.25/foot. Just sayin.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Emohawk said:


> Steamco carries it for $1.25/foot. Just sayin.


Thanks. I checked it out, but it is all just the stuff with the flat piece. I suppose I could cut it off, but I get the feeling it still wouldn't be thin enough. I found out that what I want is called *cabinet string* or *beading*. I hate having to order stuff though too. Paying for shipping and handling and having to wait...
You'd think the stuff would be abundant. It's just plastic string for crying out loud. It should be pennies! I'm just trying to think of where I see this kind if stuff all the time...
maybe I should go to home depot and fine some super thin guage electrical wire that comes in a white sheath. I bet that is like 30 cents a yard.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> maybe I should go to home depot and find some super thin guage electrical wire that comes in a white sheath. I bet that is like 30 cents a yard.


14 gauge T90 wire (or similar) at Home Depot might just do it. 

Likely less expensive than "de-tailing" all those cute little Mac mice...LOL

Good Luck with finding something.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

greco said:


> 14 gauge T90 wire (or similar) at Home Depot might just do it.
> 
> Likely less expensive than "de-tailing" all those cute little Mac mice...LOL
> 
> ...


I think this is the best idea so far. I think that beading needs to be quite thin though so that it pops into a routed groove without really sticking out much. So maybe if I can get white in something more like 20 or 22 guage. I guess it should be stranded so that it is more pliable and easier to get straight.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bcmatt said:


> I think this is the best idea so far. I think that beading needs to be quite thin though so that it pops into a routed groove without really sticking out much. So maybe if I can get white in something more like 20 or 22 guage. I guess it should be stranded so that it is more pliable and easier to get straight.


You might be better going to an "electronics supplies" place (as apposed to Home Depot for "building supplies") ...20 or 22 gauge is quite small for Home Depot to stock IMHO. Stranded might be a better choice, as you mentioned.

The outside diameter of 20 gauge still seems very small for piping to me...but I'm sure you know much more about this stuff, given your experience.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

bcmatt said:


> Thanks. I checked it out, but it is all just the stuff with the flat piece. I suppose I could cut it off, but I get the feeling it still wouldn't be thin enough. I found out that what I want is called *cabinet string* or *beading*. I hate having to order stuff though too. Paying for shipping and handling and having to wait...
> You'd think the stuff would be abundant. It's just plastic string for crying out loud. It should be pennies! I'm just trying to think of where I see this kind if stuff all the time...
> maybe I should go to home depot and fine some super thin guage electrical wire that comes in a white sheath. I bet that is like 30 cents a yard.


Ah - sorry. I missed that you were looking for the beading. It's probably something you could find at a craft store. Micheal's or somewhere like that maybe?


----------

